# Arctic Dolphin Crea RDA (22,BF,SC)



## Chukin'Vape (23/1/18)

Check the new 22 on the block - what is your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Check the new 22 on the block - what is your thoughts?
> View attachment 119836
> 
> View attachment 119837



Those posts are a pit of biach to build on, my snapdragon had the same post desighn and everytime you tighten down it pushed the leads out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

